# fantasy football league for knife nuts, the second attempt



## labor of love (Jul 15, 2014)

So last year we came close to putting together a fantasy league for knife geeks.http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ue-for-knife-knuts?highlight=fantasy+football
I wanted to give this a try one more time. Anybody interested in a knife geek fantasy league?


----------



## KCMande (Jul 16, 2014)

In. I love fantasy anything. Knifenut league would be nice


----------



## panda (Jul 18, 2014)

not too many nfl maniacs here i imagine, too early still. lets bump this thread back up in august.


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm in. I should actually have some time to do it this year.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm in if everyone else doesn't mind loosing


----------



## harlock0083 (Jul 18, 2014)

turbochef422 said:


> I'm in if everyone else doesn't mind loosing



lol, not with my draft expertise! Always draft defense first............


----------



## Adirondack (Jul 18, 2014)

Will this be for $ or just kitchen cred? Loser has to get a tattoo of a Cutco knife with the words "I couldn't cut it in KKF fantasy football?"

I've done ESPN and, while not perfect, was pretty good.


----------



## MowgFace (Jul 18, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## panda (Jul 27, 2014)

3 more to catch FF fever!


----------



## labor of love (Jul 27, 2014)

Preseason starts in a week. I cant wait, Ive been jonesing to watch some football for quite some time.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 27, 2014)

labor of love said:


> Preseason starts in a week. I cant wait, Ive been jonesing to watch some football for quite some time.



wow where have I been, AWESOME!, can't wait to see the team my G-MEN have put together this offseason


----------



## panda (Aug 5, 2014)

football has begun!! come on, just need a few more teams and lets get this league started!


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 9, 2014)

Come on KKF let's do this!!! Just need a couple more!


----------



## tagheuer (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok... I'm in


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice! Is that 10?


----------



## CoqaVin (Aug 10, 2014)

I can be in, but I don't know if I will manage the team very well, work should slow down closer to the start of the season


----------



## easy13 (Aug 11, 2014)

Im in & would keep track of team (not be that guy with an injured RB & empty slot at WR come week 8). Playing for some kind of knife related prize would be decent - 10 people throwing in $20-25 a head could muster up a decent reward, or even $15 a head could cover a solid petty.


----------



## panda (Aug 14, 2014)

ok lets do this, who wants to be commish?


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 14, 2014)

Not it.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 14, 2014)

First person to say not it is it right?
Otherwise - Not it


----------



## easy13 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll do it, I get out of the kitchen early today. Will set it up and we can go from there. 10 team league, any preference on ESPN or Yahoo? both are free, both you have to have an account for though (I'm sure most people have an old or current yahoo email address which is all you need) let me know.


----------



## Ruso (Aug 14, 2014)

Are you talking about Barclays Premier League or Liga BBVA (La Liga)?


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 14, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 14, 2014)

I prefer ESPN but its not a deal breaker.

Thanks Easy.


----------



## Adirondack (Aug 14, 2014)

I replied early on but didn't actually say "I'm in" so I don't know if I am or not. I leave that up to the brave soul who volunteered to be commish. If I'm in, my preference is ESPN.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 14, 2014)

Espn and Yahoo are my fave 2. I slightly prefer Espn. Thanks for volunteering, I really didnt want to commish, lol.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 14, 2014)

My preference would be ESPN too. Thanks for volunteering.


----------



## panda (Aug 14, 2014)

ive only ever used yahoo, but i guess a lot of you guys like espn.


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 14, 2014)

Ive also only ever used Yahoo.


----------



## easy13 (Aug 14, 2014)

I set up a Private, 10 team, PPR League on ESPN, but I need an email address from whoever wants in so I can send them a league invite. PM me and I can send one to everyone to set up their team.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 14, 2014)

easy13 said:


> Im in & would keep track of team (not be that guy with an injured RB & empty slot at WR come week 8). Playing for some kind of knife related prize would be decent - 10 people throwing in $20-25 a head could muster up a decent reward, or even $15 a head could cover a solid petty.



I hope the buy in is closer to $30-40, if there isnt much in the pot people who start off 0-4 tend to give up. that being said im down for whatever. Has anybody here used leaguesafe before? Its like the "standard" for fantasy football winnings. They securely hold the money and whoever wins is paid the same day they win.
https://www.leaguesafe.com/


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 15, 2014)

All the above sounds good to me.


----------



## easy13 (Aug 15, 2014)

Alright, I'm not gonna be free/around computer til tomorrow but I got a break & working off my phone here, so far

-There are 7 teams registered

-2 PMs I received that I sent league sign-up info to that have not set up teams yet - MowgFace & Chuckles

-1 remaining free spot left if both above set up teams

So MowgFace & Chuckles, set up your team or let me know if you need sign up info re-sent. 

We got one free spot left, whoever is down to get a team PM me for set up info. Once we got all 10 teams set and the league locked we can go over & vote on prizes, etc...

-E


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry about that, gentlemen. I have signed up!


----------



## Adirondack (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's have the draft at 6:30 on a Saturday night. Im sure everyone will be free then.:hungry:

Oh, and go O's!


----------



## panda (Aug 15, 2014)

i hope you mean AM at which point i will be just getting home from drinking on friday


----------



## labor of love (Aug 17, 2014)

panda said:


> i hope you mean AM at which point i will be just getting home from drinking on friday


Yeah Fridays and Saturdays dont really work for kitchen people. I actually fell asleep early friday night, I passed out around 4AM :lol2:


----------



## easy13 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah, Friday or Saturday Night draft ain't hapnin. Weeknight (Mon or Tuesdays, Wednesday maybe) could work since common days off. 

We still need One Person then the league is set. PM me to get a team, fill the last spot and we can put the rest in motion.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 18, 2014)

Guys, I started a thread on the message board at the fantasy league. Just wanted to hear everybodies thoughts on when we can get a draft together. And Cmon!!!!!!!!We still need one more person so Easy13 can get the ball rolling!!!! Somebody with some influence needs to twist Knerd's wrist and get him in the league. If memory serves he was interested in joining last season.


----------



## easy13 (Aug 18, 2014)

We got some time, better to draft close to start of season (injuries, whose starting where, etc...) season starts 9/4, throwing out draft days- Mon 9/1 or Wednesday 9/3, not sure about folks plans for Labor Day Weekend - Sunday 8/31 at night could work too. If none of those days work we can do earlier - Sunday 8/24, Monday 8/25. I put a poll up on the League message board, no need to bomb here with draft day discussion updates. 

Twist whoever's arm to fill the last spot, the sooner we have a closed league and set draft day the easier it is to secure the day & time we prefer on site


----------



## tagheuer (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry guys... I just got a chance to check in.

Info sent to easy13.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 18, 2014)

tagheuer said:


> Sorry guys... I just got a chance to check in.
> 
> Info sent to easy13.



awesome!


----------



## easy13 (Aug 18, 2014)

league invite sent to tagheuer - Thats 10


----------



## tagheuer (Aug 18, 2014)

Joined the league.... ready to draft now...

Let's the fun begins.


----------



## KCMande (Aug 19, 2014)

Did I miss out? Is there still room?


----------



## panda (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, we can do 12 teams!


----------



## labor of love (Aug 19, 2014)

panda said:


> Yes, we can do 12 teams!



I second this. But we really need to fill the league ASAP.


----------



## welshstar (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi

I am in if you need an extra, only issue is im travelling from 22-29 so cannot do a live draft

Alan


----------



## labor of love (Aug 22, 2014)

KCMande and welshstar, you guys should PM easy13 and see what he wants to do, he set up the league and is the commish. Im pretty sure we wouldnt mind expanding to a 12 team league though.


----------



## panda (Aug 22, 2014)

find a way man, wifi hot spots!


----------



## easy13 (Aug 22, 2014)

KCMande, I got back to your PM, as for making league 12, I believe I can change that, I'm on vacation for the weekend but should have some wifi/computer here and there but if I add KCMande then I gotta add another person (can't be an 11 team league). Whoever that person wants to be -PM me your email address and I will add you along with KCMande, but do it soon so we can finalize this stuff, set a date... If I don't have 2 more teams soon (KCMandee + 1 other) I am going to keep league capped at 10 and go ahead with setting a draft date based on what day works best via vote.


----------



## rogue108 (Aug 23, 2014)

I will take the 12th spot if that is what it takes to get 12 teams together.


----------



## easy13 (Aug 23, 2014)

League invites sent to KCMande & Rogue, league is now 12 team once they sign up, lets keep it at that. Im out of town til monday, lets set a draft date/time sooner then later, will get on it when Im back.


----------



## KCMande (Aug 23, 2014)

Two of my favorite things. Knives and football. Very excited!


----------



## easy13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok, the league now has 12 teams and is set and final, no more entries. No one has given any input on the draft date/time besides a semi consensus it should be on a Monday/Tuesday since some of us industry folk have our days off then and weekends is a no go. I have set the draft for now at 8:30 pm on Tuesday September 2, with a Snake draft and the pick order to be computer generated an hour before the draft. I can change that and will put a poll up on the league discussion board.


----------



## KCMande (Aug 26, 2014)

I am on line at that time, Ill just set my laptop up on my station, wont be the first or last draft i do on the clock. its kinda nice being the guy in charge.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 26, 2014)

KCMande said:


> I am on line at that time, Ill just set my laptop up on my station, wont be the first or last draft i do on the clock. its kinda nice being the guy in charge.



You can draft off a smart phone. Just download the ESPN fantasy app.


----------



## easy13 (Aug 31, 2014)

I just posted this in the league board but most people haven't been voting on time/day or responding to topics so I am going to post it here too

I have been randomly checking in on the poll here and got one PM and Its now sunday night and there are only 2 votes on the league poll for draft time (both for the current set time - tuesday @ 8:30 pm, and one response that came in today a 2 am from Panda in this thread for Monday along with the first post in this thread from Craig for a Sunday or Monday. I am not getting back into town til late tomorrow night and there has been no overwhelming response since i put the poll up days ago so I am keeping it on Tuesday but am open to make it whatever time works best for the majority - 7/8/9/10 o'clock, don't matter to me. So, if anyone one has a different preference for time on Tuesday or we could probably still switch it to Wednesday if there is an overwhelming amount of folks that want it on that date, let it be known SOON

As for the prize, lets start a general conversation on -

- how much people are willing to put in $20, $30? $40......
- If we want the prize to be a knife(s) or if the money one should just be used to get a knife

If the buy-in is agreed to be a larger amount like $30 or $40, $ 50 then there can be a 1st place & second place prize. If the majority doesn't want to spend much we could throw in at least $10 a head and 1st place could win a serviceable petty (suisin inox, Hiromoto, etc...) If everyone throws in just $12 then 1st place could win a Nenox G Type Petty or something like that. 

Lets get the conversation flowing, any ideas are welcome, better posted in the league board then here since the majority of folks on KKF could care less than to be updated on the going abouts of the league 

-E


----------



## labor of love (Sep 1, 2014)

Just from experience with talking to some of the guys here in the past I can tell that we have different preferences for knives so its probably a better idea to just have a cash prize. But this is a fantasy league of knife geeks, so it seems customary to blow the winnings on a dream knife or atleast help fund a knife purchase/stone purchase. i mentioned already on the league page that i was hoping to set the buy in between 30-50bucks but we can dip alittle lower if necessary. I think $30 bucks is a good middle of the road buy in, personally.


----------



## rogue108 (Sep 2, 2014)

The time of the draft is pretty close to perfect for me, however I am flexible to accommodate other's. I usually need it to be later than 6:30 pm EST if its another day. As far as the prize goes, I think $30 dollars is a good amount for a buy in. I don't know if I would go much high than that.


----------



## easy13 (Sep 2, 2014)

Draft time is set & final - TONIGHT (TUESDAY) @ 8:30 EST

More info on league board 

-e


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 2, 2014)

easy13 said:


> Draft time is set & final - TONIGHT (TUESDAY) @ 8:30 EST
> 
> More info on league board
> 
> -e



hmmm wonder if I will definitely be able to draft? hope it is not busy tonight, since yesterday was labor day, and I work by the beach pretty much


----------



## labor of love (Sep 2, 2014)

Great draft. For me atleast. How many of you guys were on autodraft?


----------



## easy13 (Sep 2, 2014)

Think everybody/almost everybody was drafting (at least by the 3rd round). Haven't gotten a chance to look at all the rosters but I'm far from mad at my team. Now to get everyone to agree on the the buy-in price. $30, seems to be fare and somewhat agreed on from those who have spoken, now to get feedback from the rest.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 2, 2014)

easy13 said:


> Think everybody/almost everybody was drafting (at least by the 3rd round). Haven't gotten a chance to look at all the rosters but I'm far from mad at my team. Now to get everyone to agree on the the buy-in price. $30, seems to be fare and somewhat agreed on from those who have spoken, now to get feedback from the rest.



yeah. Then figure out the pay outs. And play off system. Unless there is already one in place.


----------



## tagheuer (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm ok with $30.


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds good to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easy13 (Sep 2, 2014)

There is a 4 team playoff currently set, 2 weeks per round. We can change that if need be. What about 1st and 2nd Place get a prize with a split of 1st ($250) & 2nd ($110). Im open to any ideas and that is if we can get everyone to throw in $30


----------



## labor of love (Sep 3, 2014)

easy13 said:


> There is a 4 team playoff currently set, 2 weeks per round. We can change that if need be. What about 1st and 2nd Place get a prize with a split of 1st ($250) & 2nd ($110). Im open to any ideas and that is if we can get everyone to throw in $30



Im cool with all of this.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 3, 2014)

I am fine with that too.

Damn wireless couldn't handle it at the restaurant. Finally ended up doing it on the work computer but missed the first two rounds. I would like my team a lot more if I could do the first round over. I was ordering and talking servers through special orders between picks. Could be much worse.


----------



## KCMande (Sep 3, 2014)

$30 is fine with me. 1st and 2nd pay out too.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 3, 2014)

easy13 said:


> There is a 4 team playoff currently set, 2 weeks per round. We can change that if need be. What about 1st and 2nd Place get a prize with a split of 1st ($250) & 2nd ($110). Im open to any ideas and that is if we can get everyone to throw in $30



Works for me. - Charlie - I had a screaming 8 week old in my lap through most of the draft so I don't know which one of us had it worse.


----------



## Adirondack (Sep 3, 2014)

The money stuff is OK with me. One other playoff option is to do 6 teams with the top two getting a bye. More players involved, but just 4 teams is fine, too.

I found the new ESPN interface lacking, at least on my computer. Hard to see the draft order and where I was - blue text on black (or whatever it was)? Also, I was royally pissed in the first round. I had picked Calvin Johnson and was searching for the Draft button and accidently autopicked a RB instead. I don't hate my team, but I'm not thrilled, either.


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 3, 2014)

I made a few picks, but was mostly autopicking, couldn't keep up on the line with my phone, would always forget about it, at least I got AP


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 3, 2014)

@ DeepCSweede - You had it worse. 

8 week old? Congrats?


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 4, 2014)

Any way to view a roster grid of the teams?


----------



## panda (Nov 25, 2014)

there has been no smack talk all year, i'm disappointed both at myself and the league for not contributing.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 25, 2014)

I have tried panda


----------



## labor of love (Nov 25, 2014)

ive been using all my "smacktalk energy" for yelling at the TV during Saints games.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 25, 2014)

Im scared of Yammers this week AHH


----------



## panda (Nov 25, 2014)

i get too angry when i watch the redskins play like turd like they always do, so i just watch games of teams i have fantasy players on.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 25, 2014)

After a crazy tie with Labor of Love, I have been meaning to ask if their is a tie breaker in place for the playoffs and what it is. Also with two week playoff rounds you can change your roster between weeks right?

Thanksgiving week is traditionally a good week for Yam Hammers.


----------



## Adirondack (Nov 25, 2014)

I was robbed last night, panda! [email protected]&@&?#% NY Jets get a punt blocked in their end zone. Sheesh. At least my Ravens best up on the Saints.


----------



## panda (Nov 25, 2014)

j-e-t-s jets jets jets!! i was given an egg in my other league by that game. needed harvin to give me 5 stinkin points and only came up with 1!


----------



## labor of love (Nov 25, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> After a crazy tie with Labor of Love, I have been meaning to ask if their is a tie breaker in place for the playoffs and what it is. Also with two week playoff rounds you can change your roster between weeks right?
> 
> Thanksgiving week is traditionally a good week for Yam Hammers.



Chuckles, the weirdest thing ever happened. I was down by 18 and all i had left was Olsen. In my other league i was up by 18 and the guy I was playing had Olsen. Olsen scores 18 points...And now I have a tie game in 2 leagues. What are the odds?


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 25, 2014)

That is one of the craziest fanatasy stories I have heard!


----------



## panda (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats to the kkf champ NJ wrecking crew, came down to the wire.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 29, 2014)

That would be me sir thanks , it was fun


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 30, 2014)

Congrats! 

F'n Odell Beckham Jr.


----------



## panda (Dec 31, 2014)

that kid is out of this world. i thought landry was the better WR out of LSU boy was i wrong.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 31, 2014)

Obj and Mike Evans and martavis Bryant , good midseason pickupts , that's for sure


----------

